# how to make my fish more active



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

i have a 135g fish tank with two maxie jet 1200 power heads in each corner i do weekly water changes.so what could i do to make my fish more active because all they do is hang out in the middle of the tank


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

what kind of fish?


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

i have seven caibes one redbelly and one ternetzie

ammonia-0
nitrite-0
nitrate-10
p.h-6.8 to 7.0


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Did you just recently add them to your tank?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have never owned a nice shoal like that that wasnt active.


----------



## Naturil (Jan 1, 2007)

Jack Daniels


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

If you havent had them awhile then they may just need some time untill they get used to their new surroundings.

You could also try some blackwater extract if you want to see them more active. Mine always seem to be less shy and swim everywhere when I put it in..which isnt too often though.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

what is the temp at?


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

beercandan said:


> what is the temp at?


the temp is at about 81 to 83 and i have had them since febuary


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Dim the lights.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

throw in a couple of feeders.....


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

is it fine that the power heads are in the top and left corner faceing the front glass or should i move them


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

you sould have your powerheads on one side blowing to the other side. That is better then back to front water movement.


----------



## SMTT (May 25, 2007)

More active means more aggression...missing fish. If you want to make them little more wild turn up the heat. Put the water at 86 degrees. Make sure you have a uv light to destroy parasites and due water changes. This also mean feeding them more as well. They might also start fin nipping each other. But if thats what you want. Worse case one or some will die from fighting. But thats what happens when the rain season doesnt come when its suppose to. This is when piranhas start to live up to their names. High temps=high aggression.

SMTT


----------

